

Lanyrd's new speaker directory – 70,000+ speakers categorised by topics - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2013/speaker-directory/

======
simonw
More interesting are the directories for individual topics - for example:

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/startups/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/startups/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/user-experience/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/user-
experience/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/scala/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/scala/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/python/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/python/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/ruby/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/ruby/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/ruby-on-rails/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/ruby-
on-rails/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/scaling/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/scaling/)

[http://lanyrd.com/speakers/nodejs/](http://lanyrd.com/speakers/nodejs/)

